# Any shops out there have any small Specialized Turbo Levos for sale?



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

Trying to find one for my wife. Anyone selling a used size SMALL or know of any shops with a leftover 2017 or 2018 model that's willing to ship to me? Preferrably base model or the COMP Specialized Turbo Levos FSR 6fattie. I live in CT.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Where are you located?


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm in CT but willing to pay for shipping as well.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a few friends that own Specialized dealerships. I’ll ask around.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I see now your looking for a used small. Probably can’t help. Maybe a new one?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I was there last week and they had some 2017 models on sale. Not sure about sizes? 
Orange Cycle Bike Shop | Family Owned & Pedaled Since 1969


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

mtbbiker said:


> I was there last week and they had some 2017 models on sale. Not sure about sizes?
> Orange Cycle Bike Shop | Family Owned & Pedaled Since 1969


except they are in CA....and Specialized bikes cannot be shipped.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

Gutch said:


> I see now your looking for a used small. Probably can't help. Maybe a new one?


YES, a leftover 2017 or 2018 would work as well. =)


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

mtnbikej said:


> except they are in CA....and Specialized bikes cannot be shipped.


Specialized allows bikes to be shipped as long as it goes to another Specialized dealer.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I would check Pink Bike. Their marketplace is huge.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

Gutch said:


> I would check Pink Bike. Their marketplace is huge.


Thanks, I've been checking Pinkbike. No smalls


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

mtbbiker said:


> I was there last week and they had some 2017 models on sale. Not sure about sizes?
> Orange Cycle Bike Shop | Family Owned & Pedaled Since 1969


I will give them a buzz tomorrow. Good looking out!!!


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Why not just build one yourself, kits are everywhere and super easy to put together. Dont bother getting ripped off buying a store bought ebike, especially LBS. They are so expensive, everytime I am in there and I see the prices I am like gosh what I could build with a few grand, I would have an awesome bike. Day dreaming now what I'd do and this is it! Buy a slightly used bicycle of your choosing, I like cruiser bicycles. I would then purchase a cloned direct drive 3kw rear hub, and a Kelly controller of 250A's (those are phase not battery, so half it!), Cycle Analyst, battery would be professionally built by the unit pack power most likely. Comfy seat, I like the springy seats.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

matt4x4 said:


> Buy a slightly used bicycle of your choosing, I like cruiser bicycles. I would then purchase a cloned direct drive 3kw rear hub, and a Kelly controller of 250A's (those are phase not battery, so half it!), Cycle Analyst, battery would be professionally built by the unit pack power most likely. Comfy seat, I like the springy seats.


Right? Exactly like a Levo


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

matt4x4 said:


> Why not just build one yourself, kits are everywhere and super easy to put together. Dont bother getting ripped off buying a store bought ebike, especially LBS. They are so expensive, everytime I am in there and I see the prices I am like gosh what I could build with a few grand, I would have an awesome bike. Day dreaming now what I'd do and this is it! Buy a slightly used bicycle of your choosing, I like cruiser bicycles. I would then purchase a cloned direct drive 3kw rear hub, and a Kelly controller of 250A's (those are phase not battery, so half it!), Cycle Analyst, battery would be professionally built by the unit pack power most likely. Comfy seat, I like the springy seats.


I'm looking for small Levo/ebike for wife as well too and looked into the conversion kit option.

The reality is, most conversion houses don't bother with small FS frames. There's not enough space to fit a battery.

Now if someone made a 150W motor and compact 350Wh battery catered to smaller/lighter people that would be a different story.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

I think we have one small 2018 left over... Waiting on confirmation I am not at the shop right now.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Harryman said:


> Right? Exactly like a Levo


I literally have no clue what the Levo is. I will guess that its a store bought ebike that has a price tag that is sky high.

Also keep in mind that proprietary systems are not good! They would charge you a few grand just for a new battery, and the owner would just have to take it.


----------



## og-mtb (Sep 23, 2018)

matt4x4 said:


> I literally have no clue


Yup.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just looked at the Levo, looks very expensive and proprietory! Check into the costs of replacement parts before purchase, because having a big surprise come time for replacing a bad battery or controller, will be a shock!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Doc! “You Built an ebike, out of a delorean?”


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Consider the battery of a used e-bicycle as zero value as you do not know any history about it, was it abused, how was it stored.

When buying a used ebike; Take into consideration the cost of replacing a proprietary battery, that will cost more then it should, and deduct that from the total price the seller wants for the entire ebike.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

We do have a small carbon comp left over, its red/black. PM for more info.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

matt4x4 said:


> Consider the battery of a used e-bicycle as zero value as you do not know any history about it, was it abused, how was it stored.
> 
> When buying a used ebike; Take into consideration the cost of replacing a proprietary battery, that will cost more then it should, and deduct that from the total price the seller wants for the entire ebike.


Do you own/work for Top Gun Bikes in Sac?


----------

